# Archer's first professional grooming



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been working on the basic stuff myself since we brought him home, but I decided to bring Archer in for his first cut from the pro's. Figured it is good to get him used to it and they might be braver with doing his face. I'm pretty happy with it! I just wanted a light touch-up. 

Here is before and after

I think the after pics make his beard look more triangular than it is. Anyway they did not cut the tail, ears, or below the eyes as per my requests so I am happy about that. He still has most of his black tips, which I will eventually have to say goodbye too... but not just yet. They left more below the eyes than I expected- like some of what I used to consider "top" hair they brushed down to the side, I guess because it has to either be short or weighing down. So once that grows out hopefully it will look just right. I still can't see his eyes very well with it as it is now. They even called to double check what I wanted done with the bangs. I am sure our style will evolve over time but I am just really glad he had a decent experience as far as I can tell. He is super-tired as he was there for 2.5 hrs when he would usually be sleeping!

They said he was well-behaved and didn't try anything with them- probably because they know how to lightly restrain and move quickly in a way I don't yet. Apparently he complained a little at first but I felt proud of the work I have done with him in getting him used to grooming so far when they commented that he didn't wiggle a lot or anything. Even if he doesn't love me messing with his ears or cleaning his eyes I can get it done, and he tolerated strangers doing it- yay!

On the way out of the groomer's I saw two staff members taking 6 dogs each for a walk. Man, that is some talent! I admire what they do moving around a calm herd of dogs like that and I want to learn how to do it too!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

OMG!!! Cute as a button.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He sure is a darling little guy


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that is such a cute little cut! It's nice not to hear a horror story about a groomer for a change !


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

A very handsome boy!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Very good looking guy ...


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

whimsy said:


> that is such a cute little cut! It's nice not to hear a horror story about a groomer for a change !


Well there are so many groomers in the Vancouver area... I decided to take him in for a consult first, since this place was recommended by a trainer, to see if I felt comfortable with the place and see what I thought about the groomers. Apparently because the groomers are Japanese they have 2 years of training in Japan to be able to do it. So they're supposed to be "a cut above", at least according to the owners of the boutique.

The main thing was they were friendly to Archer when I came in and were patient with my request for a consult first. I think those are good signs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think he looks adorable! I see what you mean about his eyes. I think they were trying SO hard not to cut too much that they went a bit in the other direction. (assuming that you want him to have bangs) It looks to me like a bit more of that needs to go up and get shortened, unless you are planning to do a pony later.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> I think he looks adorable! I see what you mean about his eyes. I think they were trying SO hard not to cut too much that they went a bit in the other direction. (assuming that you want him to have bangs) It looks to me like a bit more of that needs to go up and get shortened, unless you are planning to do a pony later.


Thanks! I'm cool with the bangs and not planning on the pony or topknot but really want to get this hair below his eyes grown out. I can always touch up his bangs myself now that I have a template to work with. It's the below eye hair that is still obscuring his vision... It just needs to catch up with the rest of the muzzle hair and it should weigh down, or so I hope!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

*Archer's Second Pro Grooming*

Well there was a LOT of de-matting that needed to be done... but I am grateful for the groomer's skill to deal with it and just cut it out in non-visible places. Archer finally lost the black tips on his coat, but he still looks pretty much like himself. I like what they do with his coat but they could have taken even more off the front legs and chest where a lot of harness matting seems to happen. Anyway the good thing is I am never too shocked when I pick him up at the groomer's. 

Here are some before pics, including a close up of his long hair, and after. You can still see that even though he has lost the black tips on the main coat, there are black hairs interspersed with his golden hairs. And the colour at the base of the coat doesn't seem to be changing yet, so I am hopeful he will keep some of his gold colouration as he ages rather than significantly lightening as many sables do. With his shorter cut, I really like how his cute tail with the black tips stands out even more rather than totally blending in.The hair below his eyes is continuing to grow & weigh down, though it still does get tangled up in there sometimes. I hope I will be able to train it to lay at the sides as sometimes I think he looks like a little Wheaten terrier with his long eye hair going down toward his nose!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks great!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Archer looks adorable! The groomer did a very nice haircut.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

I just noticed the plethora of wires in the photos I posted. Although he is always supervised when he is in the living room, it's quite amazing that he has learned never to bother with chewing them! He has been such a good little pup.


----------



## AprilS (Sep 11, 2014)

That's a really nice cut. Archer's colouring is beautiful. The dark on his ears and tail is delightful!


----------

